# Volkl Vertigo G1



## verate

Hello, im new to the forums and also a pretty new skier. I picked up a pair of volkl vertigo g7's for $20 off craigslist. I was curious as to if anyone knew anything about these older ski's and also if im in over my head they are 178cm im 6ft 170. Thanks in advance


----------



## verate

correction after looking at the ski's they are g1's apparently it pays off to look at the ski's rather than the description of the seller


----------



## whip

My nephew in Bozeman has a pair of those for tele and likes em.


----------



## verate

awesome how are they for down hill? i guess you really cant beat $20 no matter what


----------



## bobbuilds

Check the camber of the ski to see how much life it has left. This info is only helpful if the ski was built with camber. factory specs will help, from what I gather it should be a soft flexing deep side cut carving ski for the front side. should have camber about 1.5 - 2 cm. look for markings 20-20. if this mark is on it I could elaborate more. I think your ski might be an 01 or 02 in a blue color. It should be a good ski for the front side.


----------



## verate

No markings on them besides the serial and of course standard topskin stuff. I put them in for a minor tune and they said they appear in great shape. I believe they are a 2001 model and they are red.


----------



## alin78

first welcome to the forums 2nd this is good deal for 20$


----------



## verate

unfortunately they are too long for me lol, i think im going to sell them and get some 165's. They are great in powder and extremely fast.....i just cant cut with them. aka me eating face fulls of snow continuous on anything above blue.


----------

